# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Temat e Abonuara

## drini_në_TR

*Çfarë janë Temat e Abonuara?*

Temat e abonuara janë temat në të cilat je abonuar, për shëmbull pasi ke postuar një post në një temë, ose nëse je abonuar duke shtypur në butoninin e abonimit në krye të një teme. Temat e Abonuara shfaqen në forumin tënd vetjak që mund ta shikosh dhe përdorësh që nga Paneli i Anëtarit _(për më shumë shtyp këtu)._ 


*Domethënë në Panel të Anëtarit më shfaqet forumi im vetjak që përmban vetëm temat në të cilat jam abonuar?*

Po, e ke thënë qartë, pasi abonohesh në tema të ndryshme në forum, ato të shfaqen të gjitha bashkë, ose sipas dosjeve që mund t'i ndash në Panel të Anëtarit. Temat e Abonuara mblidhen të gjitha në atë faqe e cila mund të quhet *faqja jote vetjake në forum* ngaqë të paraqet të gjitha temat ku je abonuar. Në vënd që të shkosh forum më forum për të parë nëse ka postime të reja në temat ku ke shkruar ose lexuar, ti, pasi je abonuar në këto tema, mund t'i kontrollosh drejt për drejt nga faqja jote vetjake në Panel të Anëtarit. Mund t'i ndash këto tema në *Dosje* të cilat i krijon vetë po në Panel të Anëtarit, dhe t'i organizosh në mynyrën më të thjesht për ty. Mund të kontrollosh që pas çdo postimi në ndonjë temë të abonuar të marrësh lajmërim të çastit, ditor, ose javor me email për këto tema. Për më shumë hollësi sesi mund t'i kontrollosh këto tema të abonuara, mund të lexosh në vazhdim, ndërsa mëposhtë mund të shikosh në figurë faqen time vetjake në Panel të Anëtarit si shëmbull:

----------

